# What Filter For A 200 Gallon 12 Red Bellied Piranhas Tank



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

What would a good price for a filter like this and where could i buy one


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I don't know what filter your referring to when you say "like this" but I'd look into Fluval FX5's, you should be able to find them online for a good price. You'd probably want two of them on the tank, but you could get away with just one for a few months or so if your talking about juvie reds IMO. Look them up online or head down to one of your local fish stores


----------



## rich k (Oct 31, 2010)

mine


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

NICE!


rich k said:


> mine


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I would definitely go with the FX5 as well. On a 200G I wouldnt use anything less than 2 of them. I like to over filtrate and think that with a group of Pygo's its even more important to do so as they are such messy eatters. The FX5 retails around $300 here in Canada and you would need to purchase all the filter media as well.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

If you can stand the water trickling noise......Sump that tank and skip the minimal filtration a canister will give you....Building a sump will allow for much better options when it comes to filtration......


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

x2 on sump.. a lot cheaper and more filtration available.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

x3 sump is the way to go. just built one from a 65gallon for my 180g aquarium. cost about $150 in materials and will work much better than a FX5 ($300) a piece is just outrageous. keep it cheap and more performance


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have no experiance on sumps but my fx5 that i bought new for 200 out the door is filtering my 180 perfect right now and i have a ac110
water is crystal clear i have 4 adult macs and 14 red eyed tetras and 6 rainbow danios in it.very queit operation also.good luck with your discesion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would go sump as you could probably get a good diy one going that is alot better then 2 cannisters and be cheaper or around the same cost too.

FX5 usually retail at around 300$ each.=600$

Another option is something like 2x eheim 2217 (150$) and an ac110 (50$)= $350


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sump or FX5 or 2 Rena XP4 + 2 AC110s...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sump or FX5, I got mine ~$200


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I got the FX5 on my 220 Gallon Rhom tank. Got 2 rhoms in it and works well. I may add another this year, just for reinforcement/backup. The flow is really good on the FX5.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

i was thinking about this same thing. i currently have 2 Eheim 2217 filtering my highly overstocked 180g. i was thinking that i want one more filter to help with the excess load. i was looking to get a FX5 retails for about $350 @ big als. or purchase the marineland acrylic sump setup for $640 http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Sump-Filters_Acrylic-Sumps_9176065_102.html?tc=fish. what do you guys think?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Co. Caines said:


> i was thinking about this same thing. i currently have 2 Eheim 2217 filtering my highly overstocked 180g. i was thinking that i want one more filter to help with the excess load. i was looking to get a FX5 retails for about $350 @ big als. or purchase the marineland acrylic sump setup for $640 http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Sump-Filters_Acrylic-Sumps_9176065_102.html?tc=fish. what do you guys think?


Build your own sump, its a lot cheaper then what you're looking at. You can buy a cheap 55g on in classifieds for like $50, a nice pump for $100, buy an overflow for maybe $50, and the rest is some diy siliconing, a 5g bucket, filter floss, few small pieces of acrylic, and bioballs. Save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

That's the thing I don't have the time nor the know how to build one. I figured getting a mass produced one or a proffesionally built one will save me a lot of time and hassle down the road. I would rather spend a bit more money now and deal with less headaches later on.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Co. Caines said:


> That's the thing I don't have the time nor the know how to build one. I figured getting a mass produced one or a proffesionally built one will save me a lot of time and hassle down the road. I would rather spend a bit more money now and deal with less headaches later on.


Not too difficult, but I can understand where you are coming from.

I would definitely get the FX5 Then.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

If I were you I would go with a nice 60g sump.

All you need to do is hook up one Intake tube on one side of the tank and a return tube on the other side. 
You could make it by using a nice out doors pond pump and some PVC tubing.

Might take you a good minute to figure out your design but AILL WORTH it.

It will cost a lit less then buying two big ass filters.

Plus you fish will love you for it. You could keep lava rocks in the sump to help with the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

remember i already have 2 2217 canisters, so i would just need something to help deal with the extra bio-load and b very easy to maintain. i heard FX r hard to maintain n clean, and sumps r so much easier the the 2217 filters.


----------

